# Just buttoned this one up



## mickeyc (Aug 24, 2014)

Just finished assembling this Astro Flite ladies.  Think it looks great with my Spaceliner.  Wife likes the color too.  Even the tail light works on the Spaceliner.

Mike












Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 24, 2014)

*Great color*

It almost reminds me of schwinns color violet. But a little more purple I think. Looks right at home on that bike. Nice job.


----------



## mike j (Aug 27, 2014)

Lookin' good, that's a cute couple.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice his and hers Mike.
The purple color was popular in the 60s on these murrays. I passed on this nice one a while back. Of course my draw to it was the external dual Delta tanklight.
I should have bought it. Mid 60s Strato Flite.










It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 27, 2014)

*Me too......*

I would have been on that dual light one too.  I missed a men's black one a few months ago.  Sold by the time I saw it on Craig's.

Mike


----------

